# What is the difference between sentbox and outbox?



## hg_gt (Jan 24, 2008)

Trying to send someone a private message and i have some in my sentbox and some in my outbox, the ones im trying to send this person are in my outbox but the private messages ive sent in the past are in the sentbox....what are each of these? Thanx...


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

Private messages stay in your "outbox" until read by the receiver "they will then move to your "sentbox".


----------



## hg_gt (Jan 24, 2008)

hahaha cool, thanx a bunch


----------

